# My nano reef 7g without sump



## nda (Nov 30, 2014)

Two years ago, I first went to Egypt. When I dove with a mask in the Red Sea , I saw amazing and exciting picture. Then I fell in love with the sea and decided to start a saltwater aquarium. At first I bought a set of 8 halons , salt, live sand and other equipment.


----------



## nda (Nov 30, 2014)

Continued startup.....


----------



## nda (Nov 30, 2014)

first inhabitants....


----------



## nda (Nov 30, 2014)

Some time later...I added some live rocks and new inhabitants


----------



## nda (Nov 30, 2014)

a couple of pictures


----------



## nda (Nov 30, 2014)

and a little more


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

looks good ! might wana get that monti a little more light


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a heads up, your first inhabitant in your first pic is a pest anemone known as Aiptasia. Kill it. It will sting your other corals.


----------



## nda (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for advice, but Aiptasia had killed by injection of hot vinegar long ago


----------

